# Ebay item sold not fulfilled by seller!



## Leo_5313 (Apr 14, 2012)

I won an awarded phrag earlier today on Ebay and a minute after I won (I was the only bidder), the seller sent me a message requesting me to accept a cancellation of the item- based on the reason that the item was sold to another buyer! I was furious- I have clearly won the item! First time I encountered this on Ebay (albeit the seller has no prior rating- so, a new seller! I should have been cautious about this)! I refused to accept the item cancellation! I sold paphs on Ebay too and I have always fulfilled purchases regardless of buyers' final won prices. Very disappointing and what a dishonest seller!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2012)

That blows! What phrag was it?


----------



## Leo_5313 (Apr 14, 2012)

Apple pie 'Mother's Speciality' AM/AOS two growths division


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2012)

Hmmm, that's a tough one to get. Maybe the vendor is trying to get higher price.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 14, 2012)

poop!


----------



## Leo_5313 (Apr 14, 2012)

Well, sure, I would have then put a reserved price on the listing or start with a higher initial price or the seller should notify me that the won price was too low (I would never done this)- not based on the reason that the plant was sold to another buyer!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2012)

Maybe they decided the plant value was too low after the listing or they thought there would be more bidders.


----------



## Candace (Apr 14, 2012)

Give him negative feedback for sure:<


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2012)

Or her! oke:


----------



## Leo_5313 (Apr 14, 2012)

Sigh...yes, the seller emailed me back saying that the sold price was too low and offered me another phrag! I offered to pay for the other phrag! Well, it worked out OK at the end I guess but still I would have love the Apple Pie. The seller turned out to be very nice!


----------



## Scott Ware (Apr 15, 2012)

Well that was nice of you. It doesn't look like that seller has too much experience with selling on eBay yet - so you really gave him a break.


----------



## John M (Apr 15, 2012)

Leo_5313 said:


> The seller turned out to be very nice!



You were mistreated. The "very nice" seller is not all that nice.....he/she did not accept responsibility for their mistake of not setting a minimum bid. They got exactly what they wanted and more. He/she ripped the plant out of your hands, sold it to someone else, AND got you to buy a different plant! What a deal for the seller. This is the epitome of "have your cake and eat it too". That sale should've gone through as concluded, with you as winner and the seller should learn a lesson and suffer the consequences from their mishandling of their auction. You were still robbed!


----------



## Leo_5313 (Apr 15, 2012)

John M said:


> You were mistreated. The "very nice" seller is not all that nice.....he/she did not accept responsibility for their mistake of not setting a minimum bid. They got exactly what they wanted and more. He/she ripped the plant out of your hands, sold it to someone else, AND got you to buy a different plant! What a deal for the seller. This is the epitome of "have your cake and eat it too". That sale should've gone through as concluded, with you as winner and the seller should learn a lesson and suffer the consequences from their mishandling of their auction. You were still robbed!



Yes, indeed. I felt the same way initially. But then, I ended up compromising. Sigh...perhaps through this, I would gain a phrag friend- this would be worth it! If not...my lost indeed.


----------



## John M (Apr 15, 2012)

Leo_5313 said:


> ...perhaps through this, I would gain a phrag friend.



You're an optimist.  Well, good for you....'hope it works out to your advantage. That person owes you. Good luck.


----------



## Ray (Apr 15, 2012)

I'll bet if you looked into it, you'll find that was a violation of Ebay's rules. I would demand they sel you the original plant, or they will be banned from ebay altogether.


----------



## bullsie (Apr 15, 2012)

Bait and switch is what this seller practiced. It is illegal in all respects whether a new seller an old seller or a friend. It is wrong and is not done accidentally. You are not the first and you will not be the last with this seller. Their losses are minimal since so few folks press the issue and most get 'sucked into' the really nice seller shtick (as the saying goes, 'could sell ice makers to the Eskimos').

You have settled the issue with a clean conscience and that is very nice of you. And shame on the seller! 

Before I get off my soapbox, will you please list who the ebayer is so that we are forewarned.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 15, 2012)

i'm gonna guess it's this one

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Phragmipedium-Apple-Pie-Mothers-Specialty-AM-AOS-/251039270316?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a731b45ac#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## Hien (Apr 15, 2012)

Leo_5313 said:


> Yes, indeed. I felt the same way initially. But then, I ended up compromising. Sigh...perhaps through this, I would gain a phrag friend- this would be worth it! If not...my lost indeed.



You are a very nice person, and don't change who you are. your reaction is noble... in life, all actions will bring reactions.. The timing of reactions sometimes is not immediatly. 
This seller will get what he and she gives to life, how he/she treats peoples. You don't even have to lift a finger about it, life makes peoples learn sooner or later.
You save your money..maybe you can use the 25.00 toward a FCC plant instead of an AM , you save your growing room for a better plant as well.
It happens to me once, someone listed a package of tibetan buddhist of 6 to 10 books, because of no reserve, & a low starting price (it ended up at a ridiculous winning price. I won, then 15 minutes later, I receive a message on my ebay that I did not win because the item is no longer available. First i got upset, I thought about give this person a bad review. Then I think , I save my money, maybe to buy even better books, I save space in my library. I learn to control my attachment to winning & losing.. I learn to let go of the itch for teach a person a lesson... so many benefits from a bad experience..( and I even chuckle, that this person obviously owned so many buddhist books , yet to learn of letting go)


----------



## jtrmd (Apr 15, 2012)

I've never ran into too many bad sellers,but buyers always try to get over on me for some reason.You have the ones that take 2 weeks to pay,and my favorites are the ones that want a refund without sending back the plant.I can't leave out the ones who have nothing better to do with their time,but email you to critique the listing.They remind me of the AQ+/name nazis that troll a lot of the Orchid forums.My OS is starting to get quite a few of them now too.HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 15, 2012)

Hien said:


> You are a very nice person, and don't change who you are. your reaction is noble... in life, all actions will bring reactions.. The timing of reactions sometimes is not immediatly.
> This seller will get what he and she gives to life, how he/she treats peoples. You don't even have to lift a finger about it, life makes peoples learn sooner or later......and I even chuckle, that this person obviously owned so many buddhist books , yet to learn of letting go)



very commendable, and I think ultimately true. those who rip off and cheat and are slyly dishonest will in the end reap what they have so carefully cultivated for themselves

it is important that a person be in command of their reactions to other's actions; someone who reacts to everything, is in fact being controlled by other people, rather than being in control of themselves. i've heard that a person who can sometimes be considered to be 'dangerous', is someone who is in full control of themselves


----------



## jtrmd (Apr 15, 2012)

Just noticed this,so it might be your lucky day.


http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25236


----------



## paphreek (Apr 15, 2012)

jtrmd said:


> Just noticed this,so it might be your lucky day.
> 
> 
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25236



Interesting: both the EBay offering and this Slippertalk listing have the same exact wording other than the price mention.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 15, 2012)

yes, though a much higher price selling here!


----------



## Leo_5313 (Apr 15, 2012)

paphreek said:


> Interesting: both the EBay offering and this Slippertalk listing have the same exact wording other than the price mention.



I am speechless! Well, I will NEVER deal with this seller again for sure! 

For one, I can accommodate if what was told to me was true, the plant was sold to someone else- but I guess it wasn't- and I offered to pay for a different phrag in place of Apple Pie (instead of getting it for free- although I purchased it for a 'reduced price' http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=354412#post354412). I think this is ridiculous! At least wait for two weeks before posting the Apple Pie here!!! 

Now I am really annoyed!


----------



## Hien (Apr 15, 2012)

Leo_5313 said:


> I am speechless! Well, I will NEVER deal with this seller again for sure!
> 
> For one, I can accommodate if what was told to me was true, the plant was sold to someone else- but I guess it wasn't- and I offered to pay for a different phrag in place of Apple Pie (instead of getting it for free- although I purchased it for a 'reduced price' http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=354412#post354412). I think this is ridiculous! At least wait for two weeks before posting the Apple Pie here!!!
> 
> Now I am really annoyed!



I understand your frustration and anger (I am sure I would probably get upset too if this happen to me ), however none of this c..p deserve any extra minutes of your precious time .
I heard that if you observe your emotion , then observe the person who is paying attention to this emotion (and puff, you could not find the emotion, nor the person who is watching it) Let it go, let it go... Leo..don't let this thing sucks you in its snare like a blackhole. 
This is not life & death.. just a plant..(there are plenty of nice plants, and there are plenty of nice sellers around to spend money on) by the way, why don't you contact Chuck Acker to see if there is a division available.. or something is even nicer..I believe Chuck is a member of this forum now.. and he is a nice person.
you can go the high road regardless what the other person does. By the way, I think it is probably best you amicably cancel any further deal about this plant or any substitute for your peace of mind, you do not want something to remind you of a bad deal whenever it flowers (unless you are one of those zen masters who want to get into extreme mind training)


----------



## jtrmd (Apr 15, 2012)

Leo_5313 said:


> I am speechless! Well, I will NEVER deal with this seller again for sure!
> 
> For one, I can accommodate if what was told to me was true, the plant was sold to someone else- but I guess it wasn't- and I offered to pay for a different phrag in place of Apple Pie (instead of getting it for free- although I purchased it for a 'reduced price' http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=354412#post354412). I think this is ridiculous! At least wait for two weeks before posting the Apple Pie here!!!
> 
> Now I am really annoyed!




I had no clue it was the same one.How did he miss this thread before posting it?


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 15, 2012)

How Rude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ramon


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 15, 2012)

This rude ebayer is trying to sell the plant here for 100.00bucks now! 
"Phragman" post......ck it out.


----------



## John M (Apr 15, 2012)

The seller is a liar and a cheat! He deserves to be shot and pissed on!

Leo, you need to tell E-bay what he's done. That kind of behaviour destroys the credibility of the entire auction process and that means E-bay gets hurt too.


----------



## Candace (Apr 16, 2012)

We are great at self policing and I'm sure you all will wear your badges with pride. I have faith you will make sure he knows he's made a mistake here:>


----------



## phragman (Apr 16, 2012)

To hell with this forum, i don't even want money from you people.

Original Transaction
Date Type Status Details Gross Fee Net
Apr 14, 2012	Payment From Leong-Keat Chan RefundedYou have refunded this payment in full.
You have refunded this payment in full.
Details	$43.00 USD -$1.55 USD $41.45 USD 

Related Transaction
Date Type Status Details Gross Fee Net
Apr 15, 2012	Refund Completed ...	-$43.00 USD $1.55 USD -$41.45 USD 

Sent to:	
Leong-Keat Chan 
Email:	
_Deleted_
Total amount:	
-$43.00 USD
Fee amount:	
$1.55 USD
Net amount:	
-$41.45 USD


Date:	
Apr 15, 2012
Time:	
22:20:51 PDT
Status: 
Completed

Subject:	

You have sent $41.45 USD to Leong-Keat Chan with PayPal
Note:	

Hey man, Here is a full refund of your money. I will still send you the kovachii hybrids but I really don't want your money as I'm being crucified on the Slipper forum for a mistake that I made. Thx


----------



## John M (Apr 16, 2012)

.....and not being willing; or, able to comprehend the compounding errors of his ways, little Billy gathered up all his marbles and stomped away......Hey Billy, don't let the door hit you on the way out!

It's not the mistake that you made, it's the way you chose to handle it after the fact, that we find appaling and unscrupulous. The plant was won on auction at a price that you approved when you set up the auction. The deal was done....period. The bidder was very pleased, as he should've been. He'd done everything right and won the plant fair and square. He dealt with you in good faith. You need to honour your commitment to the winning bidder; learn your lesson about how to run an auction...and move on. Don't screw the bidder because you've now decided that you deserve more money.....not if you want to be respected.


----------



## phragman (Apr 16, 2012)

Blah blah blah, respect from you? I think not..I want nothing to do with this forum nor its members..Have a great day!


----------



## cattmad (Apr 16, 2012)

John M said:


> The seller is a liar and a cheat! He deserves to be shot and pissed on!



:rollhappy:

when shooting someone just isn't enough


----------



## tenman (Apr 16, 2012)

Ray said:


> I'll bet if you looked into it, you'll find that was a violation of Ebay's rules. I would demand they sel you the original plant, or they will be banned from ebay altogether.



eBay won't do crap. I've been through this sort of thing with them, both as a buyer from a bad seller and as a seller with a bad buyer. They don't give a crap. They just want people to keep selling so they can make money. They even charged me for the sale price of an item for which I was never paid!!


----------



## tenman (Apr 16, 2012)

jtrmd said:


> I had no clue it was the same one.How did he miss this thread before posting it?



Um, most of us don't have the time or inclination to read every comment in every thread on the board. Only found this by accident when I checked the 'plants for sale' listing and saw a reference to this thread.


----------



## Lanmark (Apr 16, 2012)

phragman said:


> Blah blah blah, respect from you? I think not..I want nothing to do with this forum nor its members..Have a great day!



It was so very nice of you, phragman, to stop by and share your love for your fellow orchid enthusiasts. I'm sure we'll all be on the lookout for you in the future. "phragass" might have been a more appropriate name for you to have chosen to use here. I hope you will grow up someday and learn the error of your ways.

I think it would be appropriate if

1) Leo would share with us the actual full legal name of the seller so we will forever know exactly who he is and may avoid doing business with him in the future. The seller, after all, took it upon himself to freely share here with the world Leo's full legal name and email address.

2) The moderators/administrators here would consult with Leo to see if he would like to have his email address removed from public view.


----------



## jtrmd (Apr 16, 2012)

tenman said:


> Um, most of us don't have the time or inclination to read every comment in every thread on the board. Only found this by accident when I checked the 'plants for sale' listing and saw a reference to this thread.



as much as i see most of u post,a lot of u have the time.hahaha


----------



## Roth (Apr 16, 2012)

Hien said:


> I understand your frustration and anger (I am sure I would probably get upset too if this happen to me ), however none of this c..p deserve any extra minutes of your precious time .
> you can go the high road regardless what the other person does. By the way, I think it is probably best you amicably cancel any further deal about this plant or any substitute for your peace of mind, you do not want something to remind you of a bad deal whenever it flowers (unless you are one of those zen masters who want to get into extreme mind training)



Chuck Acker has it, Sam Tsui does as well... However, the way to do is quite 'nha que' to be polite, it happened to me in Vietnam a few times too, sell, confirm, even take a deposit, then cancel and try to sell to my competitors who offer a better price. Usually it ends up in all deals broken for the seller when I am involved.

The polite way, when someone makes a mistake, is to eventually cancel the deal ( I think if I was putting a Mt Millais division by mistake on ebay for 100USD instead of 10.000USD, I would indeed cancel it, buy it now or not...), but not offer the item concerned.



John M said:


> The seller is a liar and a cheat! He deserves to be shot and pissed on!
> 
> Leo, you need to tell E-bay what he's done. That kind of behaviour destroys the credibility of the entire auction process and that means E-bay gets hurt too.



Total disagreement about the schedule, I dare to say, pissed on first, shot second is the proper way usually :rollhappy:

About Ebay, never hope anything out of them. There are many scams going on all around the world for orchid plants, other plants, and they never ever made anything to solve this. There are many sellers of orchids that sell fake plants ( like Kaj Nadal on www.ebay.de who even use photos from me, and many others), their names are known, they still are on ebay right now, and I do not speak about the Chinese ebay offers ( they may be contraband, but indeed, as I have visited one of those sellers, the plants are real...).


----------



## Gcroz (Apr 16, 2012)

Those of you who are members of other forums should consider looking to see if this charlatan is trying to sell there. A warning to others would be a decent thing to do.


----------



## nikv (Apr 16, 2012)

phragman said:


> Blah blah blah, respect from you? I think not..I want nothing to do with this forum nor its members..Have a great day!


What goes around comes around. 'Nuff said.


----------



## s1214215 (Apr 18, 2012)

To be honest you should never post a plant on Ebay for less than your cost price to produce it. I always post at the price I want, and if people want to bid up, thats their responsibility.


----------

